# Possible Solution



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Georgia hunter has hog eradication idea:lol:

http://chronicle.augusta.com/sports/outdoors/rob-pavey/2011-01-15/web-controlled-guns-are-illegal


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I recall a hunting club in Africa doing this same thing a few years back. You could go online and watch the movement. If it was something you might like all you had to do was lay down the huge credit card money and your IP was supposed to do the trick. Not sure how all of that would work and maybe it didnt since I've seen nothing of it since.


----------

